# Range Report: SigSauer 1911 Target



## Dirty Dog (Sep 16, 2015)

This is the SigSauer 1911 Target. Your basic 1911, with adjustable target sights and a trigger job. 8 round mags.

I've had it for several months, but hadn't taken it to the range until today. 

All shooting was done at 25 feet, two handed grip, standing, with 230gr hardball ammo from HSM. 

I experienced zero malfunctions of any type. 

I did not sight this gun in in a rest or anything of the sort. These targets are straight "out of the box" and can no doubt be improved upon. 






This is a 3-round grouping, slow fired. 






This is a 50-round grouping, rapid fire, no double taps. 






50-round group, double tapping. 






This is Zoe and her 3-week old kittens, just because they're cute. 






Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Not TapaTalk. Really.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 16, 2015)

Wow, you are right those kittens are cute! 

Good groupings.  What did you think about this Sig 1911?  Like it or not?  Would you use it for an EDC or not?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 16, 2015)

I like the 1911 a lot, but it'll never be my choice for EDC. 1911s are too big and too heavy, and unless you go with a double stack like my Para P14-45, they lack capacity. And that gun is even bigger and heavier, of course. 
I'm also not a fan of a carry gun with a thumb safety. 
My EDC guns are all striker fired. 



Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Not TapaTalk. Really.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 16, 2015)

I would have to totally agree with you there DD.  To big, to heavy for an every day EDC for me.  I also do not like any external safety.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 16, 2015)

I do carry the 1911 when we're in the back woods, Jeeping or fishing. I think the larger caliber is a good idea if the critter encountered is large and non-human. And since I don't own a S&W 500 Magnum...


----------



## ballen0351 (Sep 18, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> And since I don't own a S&W 500 Magnum...


Well fix that problem


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 18, 2015)

ballen0351 said:


> Well fix that problem



My favorite shop has had one for a long time. But I've resisted temptation so far. 


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Not TapaTalk. Really.


----------



## ballen0351 (Sep 18, 2015)

You could always go 454 casull not much in north America that it can't put down and it's cheaper. Its on my list of future buys


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 18, 2015)

500 > 454...

Everyone needs a handgun that can take down a grizzly, or a lion, right?


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Not TapaTalk. Really.


----------

